# Oh, Didn't He Ramble...



## bookslover (Mar 15, 2008)

Where do they _find_ these guys?

[video=youtube;SDxcyqeRc-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDxcyqeRc-4[/video]

Well, naturally, it didn't work. So, we'll do it the hard way: go to YouTube - Broadcast Yourself. and type "pisseth against the wall" in the search box. You'll come to one video of a pastor, from Tempe, Arizona, who certainly knows how to rambleize his way through the Bible. Sheesh.

{Admin note: Video above}


----------



## Ivan (Mar 15, 2008)

Richard, it's telling me that this video is no longer available.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 15, 2008)

The link doesn't appear to be working. It says, "The page you were looking for cannot be found."


----------



## bookslover (Mar 15, 2008)

I just went to You Tube and typed the relevant phrase ("pisseth against the wall") into the search box, and the video came right up.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 15, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I just went to You Tube and typed the relevant phrase ("pisseth against the wall") into the search box, and the video came right up.



Oh, that one. Yeah, pretty weird.


----------



## blhowes (Mar 15, 2008)

So that's what's wrong with America, our leaders sit down when they do it?


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2008)

I think it has been posted here before.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 15, 2008)

Well, I never......


----------



## Davidius (Mar 15, 2008)

From the camera angle, it looks like it could be fake, making fun of preachers or something. It's just a little too silly, and I heard some chuckling at one point.


----------



## bookslover (Mar 15, 2008)

I wonder if he's ever heard of "seminaries." And here I thought the preaching subspecies "Ignorant Fundamentalist" was dead...


----------



## Davidius (Mar 15, 2008)

[video=youtube;CfzYjuND6uM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CfzYjuND6uM&NR=1[/video]


----------



## bookslover (Mar 15, 2008)

Davidius said:


> YouTube - Baptist preacher's sermon voting advice for Super Tuesday



I wonder if the IRS would consider this a "political" sermon and go after the guy for it...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 15, 2008)

Davidius said:


> From the camera angle, it looks like it could be fake, making fun of preachers or something. It's just a little too silly, and I heard some chuckling at one point.




Sadly, it is not fake. 
Faithful Word Baptist Church, Tempe, AZ is pastored by Steve L. Anderson. He calls his church an "Independant, fundamental, soul-winning, King James Bible-Only Baptist Church."

If you go to YouTube and watch some of the other vids linked with this one you will see that it is only too real (and scary).


----------



## Davidius (Mar 15, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > From the camera angle, it looks like it could be fake, making fun of preachers or something. It's just a little too silly, and I heard some chuckling at one point.
> ...



I see.  He did nevertheless have some good things to say in his Super Tuesday sermon.


----------



## Poimen (Mar 15, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Baptist preacher's sermon voting advice for Super Tuesday
> ...



*Bawk* lesser of two evils; *bawk* lesser of two evils.

Okay that was pretty funny!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 15, 2008)

For more:

Faithful Word Baptist Church : Tempe, Arizona


----------



## py3ak (Mar 15, 2008)

It's too bad I wasn't aware of this ministry while we were living in Tempe.


----------



## JBaldwin (Mar 15, 2008)

This type of preaching is common in fundamental, Baptist churches. I heard sermons like this all the time when I was growing. (I'm just thankful it wasn't my pastor.)


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Davidius said:
> ...



Yeah, b/c it sounded like something you'd expect to hear at a RP campaign rally! As did some of what Obama's old pastor said about 9/11 as well, For what it's worth


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 15, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - Baptist preacher's sermon voting advice for Super Tuesday
> ...



I don't think so because he did not endorse any particular candidate.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 15, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > Presbyterian Deacon said:
> ...



 Exactly! He must be a Ron Paul supporter.


----------



## turmeric (Mar 15, 2008)

Unless "Bawk" is really you-know-who!


----------



## py3ak (Mar 15, 2008)

You know, to be fair to the man, you have to grant him that he wants to uphold the authority of God's word as being ultimate in everything.

That said, not only does he have organizational troubles, but I thought I detected the presence of some hobby horses and a reduction of courage in ministry to saying things that would be unpopular to the world at large (though not necessarily unpopular in the context of a small congregation). And that sort of preaching will not, I think, ultimately be successful in upholding the authority of God's word. If you come to Scripture trying to discern, "What's wrong with America" I have no doubt you will find much that is true and biting; but it is a severe truncation of the purpose of Scripture if that's all you ever find.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 15, 2008)

Davidius said:


> YouTube - Baptist preacher's sermon voting advice for Super Tuesday


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 15, 2008)

Warning: The video in the original post is DIFFERENT from the one in post #11. Some of you have been commenting on the "pisseth against the wall" and others about the who to vote for video.

My, he certainly solved our debates over translations didn't he? The "NIV translators are all men who pee sitting down. The NKJV translators probably all pee sitting down . . . but the Bible says a man is someone who 'pisseth against the wall.'" Now all of you supporters of the KJV can form common cause with this pastor in a "men's movement." I won't suggest what the "secret sign" should be but it will almost certainly not be done sitting down! 

Forget the debates over CT and TR. I just think I found a pragmatic reason to opt for the ESV. 

Excuse me folks. I feel a need to go . . . ah, well, I mean . . . oh, nevermind.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Mar 15, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I wonder if he's ever heard of "seminaries." And here I thought the preaching subspecies "Ignorant Fundamentalist" was dead...



According to his church website, he has no training but knows half of the new testament by heart (KJV of course). One of the sermons he has preached recently is titled 'Why Bible Colleges are wrong'. So I guess he wouldn't be in favour of seminary.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 15, 2008)

Davidius said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Davidius said:
> ...



That was a great sermon.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 15, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Warning: The video in the original post is DIFFERENT from the one in post #11. Some of you have been commenting on the "pisseth against the wall" and others about the who to vote for video.
> 
> My, he certainly solved our debates over translations didn't he? The "NIV translators are all men who pee sitting down. The NKJV translators probably all pee sitting down . . . but the Bible says a man is someone who 'pisseth against the wall.'" Now all of you supporters of the KJV can form common cause with this pastor in a "men's movement." I won't suggest what the "secret sign" should be but it will almost certainly not be done sitting down!
> 
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Mar 15, 2008)

I certainly don't agree with much he has to say, but:

ARE THEY ALL YOURS ?!??

They seem to be a nice family.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 15, 2008)

All of us men need to seriously take that sermon to heart,


----------



## Stephen (Mar 15, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Warning: The video in the original post is DIFFERENT from the one in post #11. Some of you have been commenting on the "pisseth against the wall" and others about the who to vote for video.
> 
> My, he certainly solved our debates over translations didn't he? The "NIV translators are all men who pee sitting down. The NKJV translators probably all pee sitting down . . . but the Bible says a man is someone who 'pisseth against the wall.'" Now all of you supporters of the KJV can form common cause with this pastor in a "men's movement." I won't suggest what the "secret sign" should be but it will almost certainly not be done sitting down!
> 
> ...



Make sure you standeth or else you will falleth


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 15, 2008)

Stephen said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > Warning: The video in the original post is DIFFERENT from the one in post #11. Some of you have been commenting on the "pisseth against the wall" and others about the who to vote for video.
> ...



But of course! What do you take me for a . . . a . . . a NIV trarnslator!?"


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Mar 15, 2008)

[video=youtube;p7WMFDOu6lg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7WMFDOu6lg[/video]


----------



## bookslover (Mar 15, 2008)

JonathanHunt said:


> bookslover said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if he's ever heard of "seminaries." And here I thought the preaching subspecies "Ignorant Fundamentalist" was dead...
> ...



Yes, according to his church's website, he hasn't been to college, much less seminary. Yikes!


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 16, 2008)

On the one hand they are "non dispensational." On the other hand, the "reject . . . Calvinism."


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 16, 2008)

Video added to OP.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 16, 2008)

BTW, I pee'd standing up in Germany and every public restroom I went to there had urinals.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 17, 2008)

bookslover said:


> JonathanHunt said:
> 
> 
> > bookslover said:
> ...




Are you surprised?


----------



## Stephen (Mar 17, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> BTW, I pee'd standing up in Germany and every public restroom I went to there had urinals.





Exactly, I have never heard of anything so absurd before. He needs some kind of education just simply to learn how to communicate. Of course with out any education or knowledge he has to make some justification for the KJV only.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 17, 2008)

Bladestunner316 said:


> YouTube - Dirty Preacher




I do not know whether to laugh or cry. These guys must all take instruction from the same school or university.


----------



## Stephen (Mar 17, 2008)

Bladestunner316 said:


> YouTube - Dirty Preacher





Did you notice his facial expression when he made his slip of the tongue? That was priceless.


----------



## Pergamum (Jun 12, 2008)

I pee'd against a few walls, ut trees are more usual...


...just back up so back-splash doesn't hitcha.



P.S. never lean against any ancient near east walls, unless the town is full of sissies!


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jun 12, 2008)

Bladestunner316 said:


> YouTube - Dirty Preacher



What is most troubling is the amount of times he carelessly used God's name in vain without batting an eye.


----------

